# mac os 9.2 bloque au démarrage



## laurent delvaux (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
j'ai effectué une restauration de logiciels sous Mac OS 9.2. 

En redémarrant mon Mac, il s'est bloqué après le message de bienvenue (je vois apparaître l'icône MAC OS 9.2 (avec les deux figures bleues souriantes qui se font faces) et le lancement s'arrête à moitié (la barre de "téléchargement se bloque". Ma souris ne répond pas non plus. 
J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs fois de le redémarrer mais rien à faire , il bloque tjs au même endroit. 

HELP - HELP, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider??


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2008)

Première chose à faire : zapper la PRam : tu démarres en maintenant enfoncées les touches "pomme", "alt", "P" et "R", que tu ne relaches qu'après avoir entendu au moins trois fois le son de démarrage.

Si ça bloque toujours, deuxième chose à tenter : démarrer en maintenant une touche shift (majuscule non verrouillée) enfoncée jusqu'à l'apparition du message "Démarrage extensions désactivées". Là, de deux choses l'une :

- Le démarrage va à son terme : tu es parti pour une recherche de conflit d'extensions
- Ça bloque au même stade : tu sauvegarde tes extensions "tierce partie" et tes préférences, et tu réinstalles Mac OS 9.

En fonction de ce que tu nous dira, on abordera les détails.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

IL faudrait essayer de repérer la dernière icone d'extensions affichée avant le blocage, 
puis démarrer Extensions désactivées (touche shift au boot)
Aller ouvrir le gestionnaire d'extensions et regarder quelle est l'extension qui arrive juste après la dernière affichée (repérée au point 1)

Est-ce l'extension d'un logiciel installé récemment?


----------



## laurent delvaux (5 Septembre 2008)

Merci à vous, 

j'ai bien essayé ce que vous m'avez dit mais : 

1) pour zapper la PRAM : rien ne bouge, rien ne fonctionne l'ordi réagit comme avant.

2) quand je démarre l'ordi en appuyant sur MAJ,j'ai bien le message "Démarrage extensions désactivées" et le démarrage va bien à son terme mais je ne sais pas faire une recherche de conflit d'extensions car l'ordi bloque (encore une fois, ) sur un écran tout bleu avec une montre comme curseur de souris....

Merci encore pour l'aide, j'attends impatiemment de vos nouvelles pour avancer...
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Alors, nous sommes dans le second cas que j'évoquais. Un fichier essentiel de Mac OS 9 doit être abîmé.

Le plus simple est de réinstaller Mac OS 9.2.2, à moins que tu ne puisse démarrer ce Mac en mode "target" et accéder à son disque dur depuis un autre Mac.

Si c'est le cas, et que l'autre Mac peut aussi démarrer sous OS 9, essaie en premier de reconstruire le bureau du disque dur du Mac qui ne veut plus démarrer.

Si ça ne suffit toujours pas, ou si l'autre Mac ne peut pas démarrer sous OS9, sors le dossier "Préférences" du dossier système et crées en un autre, vide à sa place (ne jettes pas le premier, hein !)

Si le Mac redémarre alors normalement, il va falloir chercher dans ce dossier quelle préférence liée au système pose problème, sinon, il va falloir ré-installer.

Reviens ici nous dire quoi, et on te dira, le cas échéant, comment.


----------



## laurent delvaux (5 Septembre 2008)

En fait, cela ne marchait pas, car le cd de restauration était resté dans le mange-cd. Je l'ai fait sortir et là, plus de problème au démarrage. 

J'ai réussi à faire la première partie de l'installation (initialisation du disque dur) mais pas la seconde qui consiste à configurer mon mac. 

Comment puis-je le configurer sans mon cd d'installation ( qui s'appelle : imac restore 9.2.2). 
J'aimerais surtout configurer mon imac pour : 
1) le réseau (j'ai 6 ordi à mettre en réseau) 
2) pour les imprimantes (tjs en réseau) une imprimante gère les 6 ordi. 

Merci à vous pour les réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

laurent delvaux a dit:


> En fait, cela ne marchait pas, car le cd de restauration était resté dans le mange-cd. Je l'ai fait sortir et là, plus de problème au démarrage.
> 
> J'ai réussi à faire la première partie de l'installation (initialisation du disque dur) mais pas la seconde qui consiste à configurer mon mac.
> 
> ...



Allons bon, c'est bien la première fois que je vois un Mac planter pour ce motif 

Bon, pour la suite, on va avoir besoin de plus de précisions : 

Quels ordis, quels systèmes, quel réseau, pour quoi faire (partage imprimante seulement, partager autre chose, présence d'un serveur, d'un routeur &#8230 l'imprimante, connectée comment (via un ordi (si oui, lequel, sous quel système), ou en direct sur le réseau, l'imprimante, tu dispose bien d'un pilote compatible OS 9 ?) &#8230;


----------

